# Pilot Shortage Solutions - Enlisted Female RPAS Pilots



## Kirkhill (5 Aug 2017)

The bigger issue here is that of the USAF accepting enlisted pilots of anything.

https://www.ksat.com/news/air-force-welcomes-first-enlisted-female-pilot-in-history



> Air Force welcomes first enlisted female pilot in history
> Courtney Farley one of dozen airmen selected for enlisted pilot initial class
> 
> Posted: 10:11 PM, August 04, 2017
> ...


----------



## dimsum (5 Aug 2017)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> The bigger issue here is that of the USAF accepting enlisted pilots of anything.
> 
> https://www.ksat.com/news/air-force-welcomes-first-enlisted-female-pilot-in-history



The first class of enlisted RPAS Pilots finished about 6 months ago and is in the Global Hawk training pipeline.  I understand the PR/Public Affairs aspect of highlighting the first female enlisted Pilot, but wouldn't it be a bit premature to publish this until she gets type-qualified?  If she doesn't pass Global Hawk training, I don't think there are any enlisted RPAS Pilots in the other fleets...so where does she (or anyone who fails training) go?


----------



## dapaterson (5 Aug 2017)

Don't all failed pilots become ACSOs?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> . . .  If she doesn't pass Global Hawk training, I don't think there are any enlisted RPAS Pilots in the other fleets...so where does she (or anyone who fails training) go?



Back to her old AFSC and continues on her previous USAF enlisted career track . . . though failing anything in the US military creates a massive stumbling block for a successful career.

http://www.af.mil/News/Article-Display/Article/1106708/enlisted-rpa-pilot-board-selects-30-airmen-for-pilot-training/


> The historic enlisted RPA pilot selection board convened at the Air Force Personnel Center Feb. 6-8 and selected two senior master sergeants, five master sergeants, nine technical sergeants, 14 staff sergeants and five alternates from about 200 active duty enlisted applicants from various Air Force Specialty Codes. These 30 Airmen join the Enlisted RPA Pilot program along with the 12 other Airmen from the Enlisted Pilot Initial Class , four of whom started training in October 2016. The Air Force plans for the number of enlisted RPA pilots to grow to 100 within four years.
> 
> To be considered for the selection board, Airmen had to hold a rank from staff sergeant through senior master sergeant and have six years of retainability from course graduation date. They were also required to complete the application, an Air Force initial flying class II physical examination plus a pilot qualification test, which is key in measuring aptitude for success in RPA pilot training.



Though, one question that should be asked is why the pilot's full name was given when the policy was:
http://www.af.mil/News/Article-Display/Article/996754/first-two-enlisted-pilots-complete-solo-flights/


> (Editor’s note: Only first names were given because the Air Force limits disclosure of identifying information to first names for all RPA pilots and sensor operators throughout their careers. One of the first four EPIC students was released from training for medical reasons.)


----------



## dimsum (5 Aug 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Don't all failed pilots become ACSOs?



Enlisted ACSOs?  By George, that can never happen!  Oh wait.


----------

